# The Ultimate Jeep Plow?



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

Hiya,

It seems like Jeeps are viable plow vehicles with arguable lists of modifications appropriate for varied situations. I'm no gearhead so some of the mods are beyond my comprehension, but I am good at gathering requirements, assembling specifications, and paying for things.

With that in mind, I'd like to get a list of things the group thinks would be appropriate if I were able to build a Jeep plow vehicle essentially from the ground up. In searching the 'net it seems I could find someone to build the vehicle to my specs. But, I don't know what those are yet. 

I do know this about where we want to plow:

1) the main driveway is 1500' long, in southern Vermont, all hill, and it rises 600' from bottom to top. Kinda steep in a few places but I've yet to get stuck with the '03 Xterra, '89 Toyota Pickup, or '84 F250 as long as in 4WD and have tire chains when there's snow on the ground.
2) the additional private road and off-shoot driveway that I'll plow add another 750', though this is pretty flat.
3) The driveway and roads are gravel
4) Being that the driveway goes up the side of a mountain there isn't much room to turn around, hence the notion that a Jeep, with its tight turning radius, would be much better than a big truck. I've already had problems negotiating with the '84 F250 when needing to turn around.
5) We don't go four-wheelin in the off-season; the Jeep would become my wife's primary vehicle in non-winter. In fact, since I travel for work a lot, she'll assume the role of primary plower. So, we don't need to jack it up, put big muddy tires on it, etc. Simple is good.

That's about it for requirements.

Let's presume that a Jeep would work for my requirements, rather than have a bunch of posts saying why it won't work. I'll take a lack of posts as an indicator that I should look for another vehicle. With that in mind, I'm open for suggestions as to a base vehicle, engine size, transmission, plow size and brand, axles, gears, tires, whatever. What would be the ultimate plow Jeep?

If I can define it and afford to build it, I'll paint it red and drive it home in a year or so


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

So, can you plow it downhill? A Jeep isn't going to push much uphill. There is an unlimited amount of modifications you can do to a Jeep, but if you need chains on the hill then you might want to think about a tractor, or making an area big enough to turn around and putting a plow on the F250. A Jeep won't carry a very big plow, means more trips and tougher to push the banks back. Don't get me wrong, Jeeps are great and I'd love to have one for plowing, but for your particular drive I would go with something heavy. Either a tractor or an old fullsize yard truck. If you get a lot of snow.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Detroitdan said:


> So, can you plow it downhill? A Jeep isn't going to push much uphill. There is an unlimited amount of modifications you can do to a Jeep, but if you need chains on the hill then you might want to think about a tractor, or making an area big enough to turn around and putting a plow on the F250. A Jeep won't carry a very big plow, means more trips and tougher to push the banks back. Don't get me wrong, Jeeps are great and I'd love to have one for plowing, but for your particular drive I would go with something heavy. Either a tractor or an old fullsize yard truck. If you get a lot of snow.


If he can only plow uphill the Jeep might actually be better. Given that it will have a smaller blade, in low range it should have plenty of torque as long as it is not a 4 banger. Could even do a small block v8 conversion if power was a concern. Besides...he did say his wife would be the primary driver and the one to plow, jeep would be much less intimidating and easier to handle/maneuver if she is not used to driving the larger trucks. I think it would probably work. How much snow do you typically get?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Lots of power, small plow, load it up with ballast and make sure to take a winch with you too.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm just thinking about the distance he has to plow. I know the blade is narrower, but there's a long way to go and a lot of opportunity to get the little lightweight vehicle spinning it's tires, with a blade and snow in front trying to hold it back. You can't add much ballast in a Wrangler or CJ. A plow between 6 and 7 feet wide, angled, is not going to make a very wide path on the first push. Next trip adds another 3 feet to the driveway, I'm wondering if 2 trips up and back (4 passes) will be wide enough for cars to pass. I don't think so. Now you're trying to push back bankings the whole way, and you also want to get them back far enough to leave room for more snow from the next storm. The more passes you have to make the bankings are getting bigger and heavier, and you can only take a smaller slice of it. I'd want something heavy to do the job. Not saying a Jeep won't do it, but it will be a lot harder on it, especially for the wifes daily driver. Why beat up a nice vehicle? This is definitely someplace I would recommend a yard dog. They have their own list of problems, mostly due to maintenance problems that comes from sitting all year, but I think an old 4x4 1 ton dump full of sand with a 9 footer should do the job nicely. And no matter how well you build a Jeep, you won't change the dynamics of a small light vehicle trying to push weight-the more power you add to it, the easier you will lose traction. This type of situation is where you need lots of traction, but keep in mind traction is what breaks driveline components. A lot of guys will tell you not to plow with chains just for that reason- it makes more sense that if something is going to give, let it be tire slip rather than a u-joint breaking. So I'd want the beef of a 1 ton or a tractor. I would still recommend owning the plow, can you imagine hiring that out? I guess my downhill question was stupid, you need to plow it both ways no matter what. And I didn't see the part that said the wife was going to do the plowing. But you're right, the amount of snowfall is going to be real important too. A little here and there is no big deal, but 6 inches or more would be a real job.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Having missed the wife plowing part, I went back and read the original post and found where he says he doesn't want the negative posts, only the pointers on what to put into the Jeep. Sorry, my bad. Any Jeep with 4:10 gears and an automatic should work as well as it's going to. Good tires with a lot of siping and biting edges, no larger than a 30-9.50 because narrower is better, and the taller it is the more gear you lose (and turning radius). Put a cooler on the tranny if you do find an auto. The injected 4.0 liter I6 is your best motor choice. I think somewhere around 93 they improved the galvanized bodies so they don't rust out. Late 90s TJ with coil springs might be the easiest to beef the front suspension if you want to. Stay away from CJs. They are far cooler but they rust out and need to have extensive body work done every time you turn around, plus they are carbureted so that's another host of protential problems. Any new plow is going to be simple to take on and off; she isn't going to want to fight with a 1976 Fisher. I've always wanted to try a Sno-Way with down pressure on a Jeep, because of their light weight. I would put a winch on the back in a receiver mount, maybe throw it on the front in the summer, but when plowing it will do the most good out back usually, and mke sure she knows how to use it safely. Or make friends with a neighbor who can pull her out if she gets it stuck. At the very least have a good tow strap and a cell phone. A good stereo, good heat and defrost and a large capacity heated coffee cup is important too, maybe a little emergency kit with blankets and bandages for when she breaks a nail using the winch...
Man, I can't imagine asking my wife to put a plow on, plow a mountain road, and maybe extricate it if she gets it stuck. I would be hiring someone who could do the job right and sand it too, especially if I was away a lot. And just consider it a cost of living in that location.


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

Hiya,

We have potential for lots of snow, definitely storms with 6" or more are in the realm of possibility on a regular basis. I plowed with the F250 last year; my approach was to push the bulk of the snow on the downhill run and then clean up on the uphill. Our driveway is cut across the side of the mountain, so there's a downhill side where I push the snow. Last year I did plow some to the uphill side but then when the temps rose the run-off from melt couldn't get to the drainage ditch so it ran right down the tire tracks. This year I'm going to try pushing most of the snow to the downhill side, as far over the bank as I can w/o driving myself off the road. Envisioning five or six runs downhill.

My wife can't drive the F250, its beat and smells like exhaust and old farmer. Makes her kinda ill. Handles really rough. Plus there's two stretches where you can't see the road for a moment, due to the steep pitch - she'd not handle that well.

Chains are a must, w/o chains the trucks won't go up, and going down w/o might get a bit hairy too  

Making the driveway bigger isn't likely to happen unless we wan't to create more space with a lot of boulder relocating and backfilling. 

So, its either going to be a custom Jeep or we buy a new truck with a plow, and she's not really keen on owning a full-size pickup. Neither am I for that matter, just doesn't appeal much. I'd keep on with the F250 but like I said I travel a lot for work so she'll have to assume plowing duties. Otherwise we'll have an unplowable mess.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

What happens if no one is home when it snows? I mean, if she is at work or out shopping or visiting relatives or whatever, and you or she comes home and theres 3 or 6 or 12 inches already?


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

Detroitdan said:


> ...A good stereo, good heat and defrost and a large capacity heated coffee cup is important too, maybe a little emergency kit with blankets and bandages for when she breaks a nail using the winch...
> Man, I can't imagine asking my wife to put a plow on, plow a mountain road, and maybe extricate it if she gets it stuck.


I know she isn't worried about breaking a nail: http://yippee.cc/20060703.shtml

Nice idea on the heated coffee cup.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

i_am_chris said:


> I know she isn't worried about breaking a nail:
> 
> .


Gotcha. Checked out the website, what I couldn't find is like a home page saying what it is you are doing. Looked at a lot of pictures and determined that you are trying to build something. Appears to be an ambitious undertaking.


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

Homepage: http://www.yippee.cc/home.shtml

An introduction we drew a while back: http://www.yippee.cc/

It is indeed ambitious, and we are pretty far behind.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's what I'd do (remember I'm a nut)

Look for a new/used Unlimited Rubicon with a hard top since right off the bat you get front and rear selectable lockers, electronic swaybar disconnect, crazy low gearing and the added bonus of a longer wheelbase. 
Air bag it front and rear (to help with the weight of the plow and added ballast) with an onboard compressor if you wish. 
Mount up a 7'6" Snoway 22 series.
Get a winch, with the longest cable you can, some snatch blocks and tree protectors.
Get a spare set of wheels and snow tires (theres alot of personal choice there so I'll leave it at that).
Get some chains, although hopefully you won't need them much with dedicated snows and lockers.

Then in the summer you can throw the mudders back on, deflate the air bags, pull off the plow and hard top and enjoy summer.


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

festerw said:


> Here's what I'd do (remember I'm a nut)...


Well, we did build on the side of a mountain, so I guess a bit of nuttiness doesn't hurt


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, Fester has got it right. With all the money you saved by not having a regular house, you should be able to afford a Rubicon.


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

Detroitdan said:


> What happens if no one is home when it snows?


Not an issue, she is always there.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

i_am_chris said:


> Well, we did build on the side of a mountain, so I guess a bit of nuttiness doesn't hurt


Most people are nutty some just choose to ignore it, I choose to embrace mine and it sounds like you do too, LOL.


----------



## Cfdff85 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 1984 Jeep J-10 Pick up with and 8ft bed, it plows like a 2500. It has a 7.5 Meyer plow and it is the strongest machine i have plowed with.....its a a jeep......Unstoppable


----------



## i_am_chris (Jan 17, 2005)

How about a Scrambler?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*The scramblers that I have seen get ......*



i_am_chris;335756 said:


> How about a Scrambler?


Hi Chris,
The Scramblers that I have seen here in the Northeast are pretty rotted....otherwise a set of locking differentials, a good set of aggressive snow tires,good heat,good wipers,good lights,power steering and maybe one of those receiver mounted spreaders and a winch... away you go.......
Are you looking for something to drive year round or just a yard rig? The reason I ask is an older skid steer with a plow and bucket ,some chains and you could use it around the property year round.I ran a Case with a snow blower,had good heat a stereo etc....wasn't half bad.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

Rubicon is overkill for plowing, Locker's have little advantage over Limited-Slip in ICE/SNOW. 4:1 transfercase is also overkill for plowing. 4:11 gears are not actually deeper than regular model TJ as All Rubicons come with 31 inch tires which equals same ratio as plain TJ equiped with 3:73 gears and stock tires.

Get a 4liter powered TJ, unilimted will offer a slightly longer wheelbase. Good tires, remove the rear seat and add some weight. Only real important thing is to make sure you get one with a D44 rear end and 3.73 gears. Beware Jeeps with Dana 35 (weak axle) and especially jeeps with 3.07 gearing. 
The AW4 is the best automatic tranny found in jeeps, somewhere around 2001 they changed from 3 speed to 4 speed. They are generally though of as bulletproof trannies. All the manuals that came in jeeps are sound units, although most are not very smooth.

Stick with a TJ, they will be much more user friendly to your wife than a YJ or CJ. If you plan on using the Softtop pick up a 2001 or newer TJ as they have sailcloth tops that are much better than previous ones.

Thats all I think of, a Jeep will suprise you with its abilities.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

After reading all this, it sounds like you need a 4X4 tractor with a snowblower and a vehical to drive to the store.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Jeeps to plow*

You guys who have never plowed with a Jeep don't know what you are talking about. I have plowed exclusively iwth Jeeps all my life. I have had almost 20 jeeps in my career, starting with a 1946 CJ 2 A that had a hand pump plow mounted between the front seats.
I have plowed with Jeep 4 cylinder, 6 cylinder, and 8 cylinder engines, carbureated and otherwise, all hooked up with belt driven hydraulic pump motors. Those little Jeeps had 5.38 to 1 axle ratios and have gobs of torque for whatever the job is. I have pulled more than my share of stuck Fords, Chevy's and International trucks out of snow banks with a Jeep.

My drivers don't burn out clutches, we don't snap u-joints, because we select the lowest gear to start with, and with a jeep in low range and a 5.38 axle, you get all the start power you need, then upshift to a good running speed. We don't slip the clutches, and they last for years.

And yes, we use chains where we need them. If we need them, we start only chaining the front, because that is where the weight is, but will chain all four wheels if there is ice, or if the drive is really steep, and I will take on the steepest drives in my town with that set up.

A Jeep is an excellent plow choice, and takes up little storage room in the off season.
You and your wife will do just fine owning a Jeep plow vehicle.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Why 20 jeeps?*



Tommy10plows;336340 said:


> You guys who have never plowed with a Jeep don't know what you are talking about. I have plowed exclusively iwth Jeeps all my life. I have had almost 20 jeeps in my career, starting with a 1946 CJ 2 A that had a hand pump plow mounted between the front seats.
> I have plowed with Jeep 4 cylinder, 6 cylinder, and 8 cylinder engines, carbureated and otherwise, all hooked up with belt driven hydraulic pump motors. Those little Jeeps had 5.38 to 1 axle ratios and have gobs of torque for whatever the job is. I have pulled more than my share of stuck Fords, Chevy's and International trucks out of snow banks with a Jeep.
> 
> My drivers don't burn out clutches, we don't snap u-joints, because we select the lowest gear to start with, and with a jeep in low range and a 5.38 axle, you get all the start power you need, then upshift to a good running speed. We don't slip the clutches, and they last for years.
> ...


 I've personally had two Willy's and two CJ5's etc....My first 4x4 family vehicle was a 47 CJ2a that dad drove around in.My First was 47 CJ2A started out with 4cyl ended up with 302V8,Willy's 4x4 Wagon 6cyl Super Hurricane and plow ,68 CJ5 4 bagger and plow and 76 Cj5 with 304V8.Also plowed with 77 J10 6cyl 3spd all great plow rigs,off road rigs just here in New England nothing left of them after salt got a hold of them.
I am just thinking with an open mind that for what he may invest in a Jeep vehicle he maybe better off with a skid steer which he could use for many other projects around the estate....Just a thought......


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

tracked skidsteer with a Blizzard 810.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

the comment about the Jeeps rusting away reminded me of my old Jeep Eater. I had a 79 International Scout II with a 345 motor (same motor they used in f/s schoolbusses for years) 4 speed stick and locking Dana 44s with 4:10 gears. That rig would run circles around a Jeep, but poor body design resulted in water and dirt hiding everywhere and rotting them out in no time.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I was rescued by a scout once....*



Detroitdan;336489 said:


> the comment about the Jeeps rusting away reminded me of my old Jeep Eater. I had a 79 International Scout II with a 345 motor (same motor they used in f/s schoolbusses for years) 4 speed stick and locking Dana 44s with 4:10 gears. That rig would run circles around a Jeep, but poor body design resulted in water and dirt hiding everywhere and rotting them out in no time.


LOL, that brought back a memory...I was clearing horse trails on a 55 acre estate in Ipswich one summer(Late 80's) I had a 79 Chevy 4x4 Dually crew cab,400v8,turbo400,4" lift etc...I had a load of cord wood on the back on my way out of the woods when I burried the thing up to the axles.The first guy I came across Had a mid 70's Scout all built up 345 cam etc....We attached my tugem strap and he popped me right out of that mud hole.....My truck weighed 7,000lbs empty not to mention the load of 4' logs stacked up to the roof.lol Teach me to use a GM as a skidder/forwarder.......


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can put chains on a 2004 Rubicon? I read somewhere you cant? clearence issues. I have had no trouble plowing with the Rubicon, but we have not had any big snow here in NJ in a while. I thought I would keep a set handy just in case. And if so can you reccomend a good set for all 4 tires.
Thanks for any input
2004 Yellow and Black Rubicon with Brand New Fisher 6.9 minute mount plow. Awesome plow!! with timber bocks
Ken


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Detroitdan;336489 said:


> the comment about the Jeeps rusting away reminded me of my old Jeep Eater. I had a 79 International Scout II with a 345 motor (same motor they used in f/s schoolbusses for years) 4 speed stick and locking Dana 44s with 4:10 gears. That rig would run circles around a Jeep, but poor body design resulted in water and dirt hiding everywhere and rotting them out in no time.


I had a 1979 International Scout II 345 automatic and that was THE best plow truck I have ever had.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ken643;862460 said:


> Does anyone know if you can put chains on a 2004 Rubicon? I read somewhere you cant? clearence issues. I have had no trouble plowing with the Rubicon, but we have not had any big snow here in NJ in a while. I thought I would keep a set handy just in case. And if so can you reccomend a good set for all 4 tires.
> Thanks for any input
> 2004 Yellow and Black Rubicon with Brand New Fisher 6.9 minute mount plow. Awesome plow!! with timber bocks
> Ken


Get a smaller tire then you can run chains.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input, so I guess you heard the same thing? Not sure I want to buy another set of tires and wheels to store. Thanks for the suggestion
Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

Buy a wagoneer, comfy, cheap, put an older 7 1/2 foot western plow.. do not lift it, just good tires.... Make sure to get quadra trac and a 360 ci or 401 with the 727 trans... also the dana 44's front and rear..... There ya go.... small enough, cheap enough, powerful enough... My first plow truck was a 76 wagoneer couldn't stop it.. was a rust bucket though... only went bigger from there suburban and full size gm's and fords. and regretted it.... to my last one was an 84 j10 longbed lifted... should have kept it stock because after the lift and tires the thing turned like a double wide trailer.... even find a cherokee and put a 6.6 foot plow on it... I had a strick wheeling one that with 33 x 12.5 and 6 inches of lift could out manuver most wranglers... them lil' xj's turn really tight.....4.0 fuel injected, aw4 trans/ dana 44 rear (in the towing package ones) and a 203? tranfercase... good little package...... and you can find them cheap....


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

festerw;325475 said:


> Here's what I'd do (remember I'm a nut)
> 
> Look for a new/used Unlimited Rubicon with a hard top since right off the bat you get front and rear selectable lockers, electronic swaybar disconnect, crazy low gearing and the added bonus of a longer wheelbase.
> Air bag it front and rear (to help with the weight of the plow and added ballast) with an onboard compressor if you wish.
> ...


I second this recommendation, and add lots of ballast. Although I would get a different plow. I just noticed this is an old thread. Still there will be people interested in doing this.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

This thread reminds me of the Monty Python skit- 
Bring out your dead.... (2006) 
I'm not dead yet (2009) 
yes you are.
I'm feeling better (2011)


----------

